# tax



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

Please give me the contact info on any cheap (person) who can help me pay my non residents property tax, not the ibi, I know how to pay that, I have used a British guy in the past, I had to send him £25 and he emailed the correctly done paperwork for me to pay here, trouble is I've lost his details and I need some ex-pat help.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

The cheapest way is to do it yourself. Just Google 'tax form modelo 210'


----------



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

Don't have enough Spanish to do it myself.


----------



## Amilia Bargues (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi! I`ve requested this information from my broker. I will try to help in the near future.


----------



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

very much appreciated


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

explayboybunny said:


> Please give me the contact info on any cheap (person) who can help me pay my non residents property tax, not the ibi, I know how to pay that, I have used a British guy in the past, I had to send him £25 and he emailed the correctly done paperwork for me to pay here, trouble is I've lost his details and I need some ex-pat help.


A friend of ours uses this service which may well be the same one you used previously.

Spanish Tax Forms Ltd: Save money! Do your own tax return.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

You don't need any Spanish. Forms are English and instructions are available in English.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Where do you get the form and instructions in English Campesina?
Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Where do you get the form and instructions in English Campesina?
> Thanks


What about here for a start - Google is your friend!

https://www.agenciatributaria.gob.es/static_files/AEAT_Sede/Ayuda/GF00/en_Instr_210.pdf


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I love you Snikpoh and I want to have your babies


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

And the form in English is here:

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/es13/h/ie02100b.html?idi=En


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Won't load Campesina


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

Probably because Java is not enabled. Just do a Google search using the search terms I gave earlier. It will bring up lots of advice and instruction on how to cope with the form from several different web sites.


----------



## explayboybunny (May 31, 2013)

thank you it is the same one I've used before.
I'll contact them today

Pam xx


----------

